# EZ Dripper



## Riyash (3/11/15)

For Dripping and Driving

Twisted420 has the lowdown here


----------



## BhavZ (4/11/15)

Looks like a nifty little device

Unfortunately the company does not ship to SA (SA not available in the shipping address section)


----------



## wazarmoto (4/11/15)

@KieranD said something about getting these. iirc

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## skola (4/11/15)

They are already available here...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (4/11/15)

skola said:


> They are already available here...


Double winner
Nice one


----------



## skola (4/11/15)

BhavZ said:


> Double winner
> Nice one


I think they pre orders though.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (4/11/15)

skola said:


> I think they pre orders though..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah according to the site they are on backorder


----------



## Riyash (9/11/15)

@KieranD any idea when these will be in stock?


----------



## Riyash (16/11/15)

@KieranD any news?


----------

